# Parité sur MacG???



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

a pas voté


----------



## lumai (11 Septembre 2005)

Bah si tu veux savoir il y a eu quelques sujets du bar qui tournaient autour de ça...
Pour ce qui est de la proportion homme / femme sur macg, tu peux très vite en avoir une idée !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

C'est déjà sympa de prévenir


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

Porte quoi ! 
Qui a voté autre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Il y a aussi des hermaphrodites!


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2005)

L'info n'est pas indiquée dans le profil, ça va être dur de savoir exactement (sans compter les hermaphodites). Et je ne sais pas si le bar est un lieu représentatif du site. Alors, à moins que tous les membres laissent un post sur ce forum...

Les membres MacG, comptez-vous !

Pour moi, 1 (homme) ...


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

y'en a qui votent dans poster !


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui votent dans poster !


qui votent sans poster tu veux ? 

oui ... a voté  

c'est qui qui est comme moi ?


----------



## House M.D. (11 Septembre 2005)

Je dois voter quoaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## mikoo (11 Septembre 2005)

solution 4 : michael jackson (soit, un extraterrestre)    :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2005)

On s'en fiche, de toute façon, y'a des mecs au cercle !!!


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2005)

A voté :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG



occupe toi donc de tes fesses...


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> occupe toi donc de tes fesses...


sonny a donc voté autre !


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

Il y a beaucoup d'hommes, mais bien peu valent les quelques femmes de ce forum...:love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup d'hommes, mais bien peu valent les quelques femmes de ce forum...:love:


surtout quand Malow nous fait de l'½il !


----------



## House M.D. (11 Septembre 2005)

T'as ptet pas tout à fait tort...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Porte quoi !
> Qui a voté autre



A ton avis ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand Malow nous fait de l'½il !



Je peux pas la surveiller tout le temps...:rateau:



Tiens, mon avatar est un peu hermaphrodite...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand Malow nous fait de l'½il !



Oui mais heureusement que je suis pas épileptique ... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

occupe toi de ses fesses ?

- bonjour c'est pouzr un sondage :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas la surveiller tout le temps...:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, mon avatar est un peu hermaphrodite...


j'allais te le dire !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

> Il y a beaucoup d'hommes, mais bien peu valent les quelques femmes de ce forum...



et inversément


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais heureusement que je suis pas épileptique ... :mouais:



En effet, est ce mieux ainsi ma bergère ??


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En effet, est ce mieux ainsi ma bergère ??



Nettement mieux merci !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG



En volume ou en valeur ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup d'hommes, mais bien peu valent les quelques femmes de ce forum...:love:



Roberto, tu vas sortir du corps de jahrom tout de suite...
 

Enfin je rigole mais...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ai mangé une salade de tomate.


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mangé une salade de tomate.



une frisée ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> une frisée ?


Tiens un lapin!! Manque un choix dans ton sondage


----------



## annamaria (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup d'hommes, mais bien peu valent les quelques femmes de ce forum...:love:




En supposant que le cerveux humain ait un sexe, l'informatique a surement été inventée par un homme à l'usage des hommes... les femmes ont du s'adapter à l'outil... comme toujours... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2005)

Et sinon à part que tu racontes n'importe quoi...

ça va ?


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> En supposant que le cerveux humain ait un sexe, l'informatique a surement été inventée par un homme à l'usage des hommes... les femmes ont du s'adapter à l'outil... comme toujours... :mouais:




Concernant le cerveau de l'homme il faut écrire :

"En supposant que le cerveau humain *est* un sexe..."


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "En supposant que le cerveau humain *est* un sexe..."



Ça, c'est quand on écrit comme un salopiaud. En bon français, on écrirait :

"Supposons : le cerveau humain est un sexe. Blablabla blablabla...."




D'ailleurs, pendant que j'y pense, ça m'étonnerait que les joysticks à retour de force n'aient été inventé _que_ pour les hommes... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> une frisée ?



C'est bien meilleur!


----------



## annamaria (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le cerveau de l'homme il faut écrire :
> 
> "En supposant que le cerveau humain *est* un sexe..."



Cela se passe quand on ne veut rien dire: on corrige les autres: " ah! la francophonie " : une raison d'exister  :sleep:


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est quand on écrit comme un salopiaud. En bon français, on écrirait :
> 
> "Supposons : le cerveau humain est un sexe. Blablabla blablabla...."
> 
> ...



Ou alors : "Supposons que le cerveau humain *soit* un sexe..."

Mais bon, de toute manière, j'aurai jamais écrit une connerie pareille...et d'ailleurs j'ai même pas compris le message d'avant...

Et sinon, le vibreur du téléphone ? homme ou femme l'inventeur ??


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Cela se passe quand on ne veut rien dire: on corrige les autres: " ah! la francophonie " : une raison d'exister :sleep:



Non c'etait juste une blague, car je le répète j'ai rien compris à ton message...:mouais:


----------



## kathy h (11 Septembre 2005)

sans surprise j'ai voté .....  
 heureusement  qu'il n'y avait pas le choix entre :
- Jeune fille
- Femme
- Femme mature
- Vieille femme 
- Jeune homme
- Homme
- Homme mur
-  vieux
- Vieux cochon 
- Bergère 
- SM
et j'en passe 

  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2005)

et papillon ?  
... Ah non moi c'est bon j'ai voté h.... voté quoi    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2005)

Et oui je suis une catégorie à part !    

Merci de le préciser Kathy ... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

Mmmhh pas con. Un sondage ?


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

J'ai voté autre : c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voté autre : c'est grave docteur ?



Voilà pourquoi j'ai cédé ma place pour les sondages ! 
Un mal pour un pis, dîtes-vous ?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Les mâles n'ont pas de pis.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les mâles n'ont pas de pis.



Parle pour toi!


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

personne n'a proposé de mettre sa photo à poil pour prouver de quel genre il (ou elle) est ?!




- pourquoi pas toi le premier?


c'est bon je l'ai déjà posé la question pas la peine de la poser


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2005)

Ok. Bon tiens je commence:








Zut, le flash n'a plus de piles...


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

60,87% d'hommes ici,
c'est quand même Macholand un peu hein?
 :hein:


----------



## Macounette (12 Septembre 2005)

Ben non, plus que 58,33%.


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, plus que 58,33%.




Et plus que 57,14 %


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et plus que 57,14 %



Bof, je connais un coin ou c'est 100/0


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, je connais un coin ou c'est 100%



Ben vas y...     ça me fait penser à un film... avec Jeanne Moreau  "La Vieille qui marchait dans la mer"
d'après un livre de San Antonio...  

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

Quand je dis un coin, c'est plutot rond en fait. 
Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

y a plus de autre que d'hermafrodite.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Cela se passe quand on ne veut rien dire: on corrige les autres: " ah! la francophonie " : une raison d'exister  :sleep:



Tout à fait, je suis même pret à tuer pour ça.


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y a plus de autre que d'hermafrodite.



bah ils y en a qui se cherchent encore...


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG



Ben moi ça dépend : des fois c'est homme sur femme, des fois c'est femme sur homme, des fois c'est sur le côté aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

un coup de fatigue ?


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG



...est-ce bien raisonnable ????  
..et puis e toutes façons personne n'existe....
..et puis de toutes façons on va tous mourirrrrrrrr !!!!!! :hosto:  :casse: 

('tain, faut que je double la dose de prozac moi !!!! :rateau: )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2005)

Je suis :

- *a*sexué
- *a*politique
- *a*phasique
- *a*thée
- *a*patride

... bref *a*tout.    


P.S. : j'ai voté "autre" juste pour déconner !


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Je dois dire que si j'étais une nana, je serait plus atiré par le design d'un Mac car les lignes sont pure et assez sensuelles.
Plutôt qu'un PC tout pourri...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis :
> - *a*sexué
> - *a*politique
> - *a*phasique
> ...




*- a*bruti 

... non ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

ouais mais là c'est que le Bar pas MacGé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *- a*bruti
> 
> ... non ?



Ben oui forcément puisque je suis *a*tout.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> personne n'existe




Toi t'as rencontré iMax


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi des hermaphrodites!


comme quoi la population n'est pas du tout representative de la population Française !!
y'a beaucoup plus de gens étranges ici :mouais: 
 :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as rencontré iMax



... oui, faudra que j'essaye ça ausssi...


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *- a*bruti
> 
> ... non ?


... Et aussi :

abrouti
anandre
adonisé
acarpe
acéteux
alibile
abstème
...

et encore :

accon
accul

Et puis alez donc faire un petit tour dans le dico...


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis :
> 
> - *a*sexué
> - *a*politique
> ...



atout = arien ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2005)

j'aurais plutot dit acéphale...
ou anoure...  mais ça c'est un peu méchant...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben vas y...     ça me fait penser



Comme quoi, tout vient à point....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> occupe toi donc de tes fesses...


 
ben c'est sympa . Mes fesses vont très bien merci !


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est sympa . Mes fesses vont très bien merci !



...c'est offert sur un plateau ça !!!
  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

ah ? on parl ede choses motivantes ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutot dit acéphale...
> ou anoure...  mais ça c'est un peu méchant...



Je dirais même que c'est crapoteux, tu nages entre deux eaux là


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Acéphale mâle ou acéphale femelle?
faut respecter la parité quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

18%75 des femmes ....   

j'ai pas voulu cocher  "autre", aurait eté un insulte a mon statu de dinde   

j'ai voté donc femme


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 18%75 des femmes ....
> 
> j'ai pas voulu cocher  "autre", aurait eté un insulte a mon statu de dinde
> 
> j'ai voté donc femme



...je connaissais les sirènes (pas seulement celles du porc), mi femmes mi poissons (non j'ai pas dis mi-thon ), mais là j'ai du mal à visualiser....


 :mouais: ...mi femme, mi dinde...   :affraid:

   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ...mi femme, mi dinde...   :affraid:
> 
> :love:



Ignorerais-tu quelles fabuleuses choses elle est capable de faire avec son truc en plume ?!  :rateau: :casse: :affraid: :love:


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai pas voté.
Mais j'avais un pote qui disait : " j'aimerais bien être une femme, je me tripoterais les seins tout le temps ! "


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me pose la question, à savoir la proprortion homme/femme sur MacG


Intéressant ce sondage !

Mais il manque au moins deux autres réponses possibles :

- Dinde

- Sans opinion


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas trop quoi répondre, vu qu'en ce moment, on réclame de plus en plus de flexibilité.. 

et puis la vie est longue, je vois pas pourquoi je m'engagerai dès maintenant en figeant :affraid: les choses


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas trop quoi répondre, vu qu'en ce moment, on réclame de plus en plus de flexibilité..
> 
> et puis la vie est longue, je vois pas pourquoi je m'engagerai dès maintenant en figeant :affraid: les choses


Alors il manque encore la réponse suivante :

- Envisagez-vous de changer ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Alors il manque encore la réponse suivante :
> 
> - Envisagez-vous de changer ?



J'avais pensé aussi à:
-je me travestis


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé aussi à:
> -je me travestis


 
oui, mais c'est autre chose


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Faut penser aussi aux hommes (biologiques) qui se sentent femmes dans leur tête et vice-versa !!!
Ca rajoute des catégories.

Il y a même la catégorie des hommes qui dans leur tête se sentent femme et lesbienne (ne rigolez pas, il y a eu un cas récement comme ça - après avoir changé de sexe, le type/femme s'est mis en ménage avec une fille et a voulu l'épouser. Gros dillemne pour le maire puisque le Type/femme étant encore un homme aux yeux de l'état civil, pas de moyen légal de le lui refuser...)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais c'est autre chose



Je sais  . Il y aussi les drag-queens


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2005)

Quelle pagaille ! ! !

Pas étonnant ! ! !

 

La parité est loin d'exister chez les enseignants où les individus mâles sont en voie de disparition.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais elle arrive aux caisses des super-marchés


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais elle arrive aux caisses des super-marchés


mais pour combien encore de "niches" ?
Combien de maçonnes ?
Combien d'assistants maternels ou de sages-hommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

T'as oublié les ramoneuses!


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les ramoneuses!


Voilà ! Donnons une vision plus "sexe" de la parité pour mieux l'introduire dans la société !
A quand des plombières polonaises blondes et peu vêtues sous leur salopette maculée de graisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est plus sympa que le plombier avec le pantalon "taille très basse" accroupi devant l'évier


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus sympa que le plombier avec le pantalon "taille très basse" accroupi devant l'évier


Vision d'horreur.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2005)

d'façon...

gonzesses partout, parité nulle part...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Ben oui le pire est encore pour nous! Donc au lieu de plombières polonaises blondes et peu vêtues sous leur salopette maculée de graisse, vous aurez donc une américaine élevée au hamburger et qui a emprunté le pantalon de son collègue masculin  
Tout ça pour qu'il n'y ai pas de jaloux


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus sympa que le plombier avec le pantalon "taille très basse" accroupi devant l'évier



Non non c'est pas le pantalon qui est bas mais la raie qui est haute...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est pas le pantalon qui est bas mais la raie qui est haute...



Alors faut-il en déduire qu'il faut cette caractérisque génétique pour être plombier??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Alors vala, J'me présente Lorna, profession diablotine ... caractéristiques : orange, pas grande mais pique, ne sors jamais sans casfque ... âge .. :hein: quelle est la question suivante ?  ... sexe ?  euh non, pourquoi ?  ah pardon :rose: ben oui femme .. enfin il parait


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est sympa . Mes fesses vont très bien merci !



Et bien surveille les... la journée n'est pas finie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien surveille les... la journée n'est pas finie.



Pas de problème j'ai toujours un oeil sur elles


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

chier bite sexe j'ai oublié mes clés


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème j'ai toujours un oeil sur elles



Tu fais bien...

C'est le bon au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui vu que j'en ai qu'un


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Oui vu que j'en ai qu'un



L'oeil de bronze ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Non oeil de lynx


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

l'étoile noire


----------



## sofiping (12 Septembre 2005)

parité ... parité .... je dirais plutôt zoologie .... un agneau ... 2 loups


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est moi l'agneau??


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... sexe ?  [...] enfin il parait


Ton sexe paraît souvent ?


----------



## DarkNeo (13 Septembre 2005)

Oue c'est pasque elle a un pantalon transparent 
Avec tous les travestis etc... c'est dur de faire la parité,  
Et ya tellement de gens dégingandés sur macgé qu'on peut très bien cotoyer un trav sans le savoir sur ce forum   
Aller sortez de votre cachette lol ^^
Huhu bon sinon je suis a peu près certains que dans le monde c'est 50/50 si on extrapole le fait que les femmes trouvent le mac sensuel et qu'elles n'hésitent pas à le lécher ouvertement à la moindre occasion :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutot dit acéphale...
> ou anoure...  mais ça c'est un peu méchant...


Tu parles pour toi là.   


Je ne sais pas s'il y a une loi sur la parité au Bar mais, si c'est comme en politique, il ne faut pas s'étonner du résultat, bien que celui-ci soit un peu faussé par des comiques dans mon genre qui ont répondu n'importe quoi.


----------



## DarkNeo (13 Septembre 2005)

A toi aussi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> A toi aussi ?



Ah bon ?


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2005)

Et sinon, Mac ou PC ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, Mac ou PC ?


ça me rappelle ce gag : tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle ce gag : tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?


 
C'est pas drôle, je viens de racheter des Lego !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?




ben...... heummmm .... c'est comme pour mac ou pc   
la difference est selon ses proprietaires et ....il en faut pour toulmonde


----------



## garfield (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle ce gag : tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?




Tu connais pas la différence?  

Alors continue de jouer aux Lego!


----------



## Lila (15 Septembre 2005)

..clitoris ou légo ?
....Mac ou Pc ?
Homme ou femme ?
hétéro ou homo ?
proctologue ou analyste ?

...marre de choisir ...j'alterne     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

choisir c'est renoncer


----------



## Lila (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> choisir c'est renoncer




...il est interdit d'interdire....


----------



## DarkNeo (15 Septembre 2005)

Le choix détermine l'avenir.
Tu ne peux pas voir plus loin que ton choix (style matrix là )


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Le choix détermine l'avenir.
> Tu ne peux pas voir plus loin que ton choix (style matrix là )



N'essaye pas, fais ou ne fais pas...


----------



## DarkNeo (15 Septembre 2005)

Non Yoda il est pas dans Matrix


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Non Yoda il est pas dans Matrix



Si tu veux mon avis, il aurait dû y être. Il n'y a pas que la coupe de cheveux qu'ils ont en commun avec Morpheus...


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Non Yoda il est pas dans Matrix


Je confirme :
Je ne suis pas dans Matrix.
Même si je suis bien plus balaise que lui....mais bon ma modestie m'empeche de me dévoiler autant....
Ha Ha Ha.... ces petits êtres humains...quelles drôles de marionettes...


----------



## DarkNeo (15 Septembre 2005)

Enfin on s'éloigne du sujet là les enfants...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on s'éloigne du sujet là les enfants...



J'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## bonpat (15 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas mieux dit



Tu n'aurais rien dit, ça aurait était mieux...


----------

